# Starting a new business advice please



## Barkaroundtheblock (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,
I have decided to run a pet sitting and dog walking business around Spennymoor (county durham) and surrounding areas!
Hope you like the name = Bark around the Block!

Would you be so kind and take my survey to help me do some market research 
*https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/RHVDRX6*
and also could I be so cheeky and ask advice on leaflets and what people prefer to look at and want out of a leaflet so I get the best response possible!
I have business cards which i have been commented on as they look great and reflect on me in a good way these aren't just friends either. I have a design just not sure what to put within the leaflet or maybe how to word it?!

Had some tough times and I feel this is my chance to be myself and excel in what I love!

Thank You for reading and in advance for the replies


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

It would be better to restrict your survey to people in your own area. For instance if most people answer live in a commuter town, but you are based in a very rural area, or a high wealth area then the answers might not be of any value.

Have you done the demographics for your area? Until you know who your customers are going to be, designing leaflets might well be a waste of money as you need to target your marketting to your potential clients.


----------



## Barkaroundtheblock (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank You for your reply!
I was posting in general about the survey to get an idea on whether the questions are good enough and will bring in the answers i need to hear but also posted it in the hope that people may well be from my area. The diversity of the answers will help me choose what path i go down and target different areas.

I am designing flyers to go in shops and around some agricultural shows to get the word out about my business. I was after some ideas in what to put into the leaflets and how I would attract my audience. 
I have done the demographics for my area and posted in the introduction section.
I am based in County Durham and cover a smallish area for now until i establish a good client base then i will expand. If I started off wide range the cost of travelling would mean that i am losing money. I know this is how it goes sometimes but i am trying my best to stay afloat and make this work!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If you're lucky you can stay working in a small area. I live in a commuter town and most of my clients are gathered around the local rail stations. If someone is 10 mins down the road, we usually can't fit them in! 

On the other hand, if you are rural (I don't know your area) your clients might be so far apart it's not worth doing group walks and just walking them one by one.

Who are your clients likely to be?


----------



## Barkaroundtheblock (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi sorry for the late reply I have been busy doing odd jobs and seem to be making a slow start to catching up on my business plan and things!

I live on the outskirts of durham city, i'm about 15-20 minutes away. I'm inclined to go near there but also inclined to go where the rural villages are as people are usually more friendly and need the help. I am from a farming background but have done care for three years and i had a very nasty accident which resulted in me wanting to do something for myself and ive worked hard to get to where i am now i wont give up!!

Thanks for the input!


----------

